# Can anyone recommend a GPS for spraying ...



## blueriver (Oct 19, 2009)

Anyone using a simple GPS in the cab for spraying? If so what brand and do you like it?


----------



## geiselbreth (Feb 21, 2010)

i am using a centerline 220 accurate to within 4 inches i cant drive that close but works great foe spray and feterlize


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

picked up a used Raven Envizio, it's far more accurate than I can drive. Looking for the rest of the stuff so I can set a tractor up for auto steer and start tossing marker arms into the scrap pile.


----------



## OK Wheat farmer (Aug 30, 2011)

I have an Outback S3 in my self propelled srayer with the E-drive. In the tractor we have the slightly simpler STS. We've been happy with them. They are all more accurate than any human being can drive.


----------



## blueriver (Oct 19, 2009)

Here's one ... what do you guys using them think about it.

Outback S Lite GPS Tractor Steering Guidance Light Bar s-lite


----------



## Taddrrr (Sep 4, 2011)

I use a John Deere universal steering unit with the old brown box display. What I like about it is the fact that I can move it from one tractor/swather/sprayer to another in less than 30 min. I run it on a JD 4560 planting/plowing and on a NH HW340 swatting. Wireing harness Was 250, and 2 gps reciver mounts and I put one in each machine to make the swap faster. Hardest part is removing the steering wheel. Works grat on the NH swather.


----------



## blueriver (Oct 19, 2009)

Have not been able to find a good used one ... if anyone hears of something post it please.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

i,m curious about the s lite also. Anybody use one? I'm about to buy one for fall spraying but if their not good i won't waste my money.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

If you can find a used one, I really recommend the Envizio by Raven, you can pull a map up of the field when you're done and see if you missed anything. Really helpful on those oddball shaped fields.


----------

